# pen tube centering tapered pins



## low_48 (Mar 6, 2006)

I wanted to make some pens from aluminum arrow shaft. The outside diameter was good, but the pen tube had to be centered. I turned some wood dowels so they had a snug fit in the brass pen tube. It quickly tapers out to a diameter larger than the outside tube. The outside also has to be longer than the pen tube so the taper can register inside the tube. Make sure to add lots of paste was to the wood dowel so the epoxy doesn't stick. Here's a rough sketch if you don't like to read instructions.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 6, 2006)

Neat idea Rich!  That almost makes it look easy!


----------



## Ravenbsp (Mar 7, 2006)

Excellent idea.  Thank you, that just what I needed for my next project!

[]


----------

